# hübsche, junge Frau zum Biken in Nürnberg gesucht :)



## Blackvel (19. Juli 2005)

Hi Du!

Suche Dich zum gemeinsamen Biken als sportliche Betätigung in Nürnberg und Umgebung.
Wenn Du auch keine Lust alleine hast, alleine mit MTB rumzukurven, dann schreib mir doch mal.

Habe gesehen, es gibt eine tolle 50km Route von Mögeldorf Tiergarten über Brunn, Klamm nach Ungelstetten und über den Entenberg zum Moritzberg und wieder zurück.

Das wäre bestimmt spaßig 

Alleine iss nicht so toll; Tiergarten und dessen Trails hab ich mit Mountainbike schon mal ausprobiert (bin auch kein Profi!). Nur Du hast gefehlt! Und auch im Biergarten Zabbolinde alleine rumsitzen ist öde.

Wenn wir hinterher noch laufen können, dann könnte man Samstag ja noch dazu das Nightlife in Nürnberg unsicher machen 

Folgende Faktoren sollten passen:
- ich suche nicht "nur" Bikerinnen, die Sympathie muß auch stimmen, wie beim Weggehen halt auch!
- Alter ca. 22-28 (bin selbst 26 J.)
- schlank (bin ich auch)
- gutaussehend (seh auch ganz passabel aus; suche kein Model, bin nur vielleicht ein bißchen anspruchsvoll  )
- lange Haare wären prima 
- guter Stil (z.B Klamotten, bitte keine Rocker-/Metal Frau! Ich höre normalerweise House Music, geh ins Parkcafe, Planet oder Mach-1, Hirsch oder ähnliches, nobel ist nicht immer ein muß!)

Ah! Du bist ja noch da, alles gelesen? Noch nicht verschreckt? 
Ja dann, worauf wartest Du denn eigentlich noch? Das Wochenende kommt schon bald! Könnte man sich ja auch mal vorher auf nen Drink zum kennenlernen treffen!

Und um Rückfragen der Foren-Teilnehmer vorzubeugen:
Ich kenne halt derzeit kein gutaussehendes Mädel, die drauf stehen, paar Trails im Wald zu nehmen 

Garantiert lesen das die Jungs hier trotzdem.
Also wer obige Punkte sonst auch ganz gut erfüllt, Alter ca. im Range liegt (denke bis junggebliebener ca. 35 ler geht schon auch) und ähnliche Favourites hat, der kann ja trotzdem gerne mal wegen Biken schreiben 

Gruß

Blackvel


----------



## ttbitg (19. Juli 2005)

da häng ich mich doch gleich dran.

gut aussehender, junggebliebener, gutgebauter MTBer, der nicht nur auf dem bike seinen mann steht, sucht dich 
-hmax ca. 190
-wattleistung im schnitt 500
-brunox-fetisch

zum in den sonnenuntergang biken,
nackt radeln an der mecklenburgischen seen platte,
nackt transalpen am plumsjoch,
nackt downhillen am himalaya,
und romantischen spielchen zu zweit mit brunox und powerbar power gel ;-)

eben allem was zu zweit mehr spaß macht als allein .......

ich freu mich schon
ciao
 martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (19. Juli 2005)

Ähm... Schuldigung, aber da kann ich mir doch jetzt einen Kommentar nicht verkneifen.
Mein lieber Blackvel! Du hast dich heute in einem MTB-Forum registriert und das erste, was du tust, ist die Jagd nach unschuldigen kleinen Bikerinnen aufzunehmen?!  Da musste ich jetzt doch Schmunzeln...  

@ ttbitg
Es geht doch nichts über das feine Bouquet einer Brunoxwolke! 
Nur Nacktradeln ist dooof, da tut einem immer so der Bobbes aua... 

@ Speedbuilt
Bist du das?!


----------



## Blackvel (19. Juli 2005)

@sunflower Naja, lesen tue ich als Gast schon etwas länger (bin erst vor paar Tagen hier aufs Forum gestoßen). Der Plan der 50km Route muß ja von irgendwo her kommen 

MTB hab ich jetzt....hm...vielleicht 2-3 Wochen?!

Aber hey, aufpassen und mein Nick nicht falsch schreiben!

Na da bin ich ja gespannt, was ich noch alles erleben werd, wenn ihr mich jetzt schon gleich zu Anfang in der Luft zerreist und die Jungs hier Übles mit meinem schönen Thread treiben


----------



## rieni (20. Juli 2005)

@speedbullit
sehr schönes Foto   



			
				ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> -wattleistung im schnitt 500
> martin



fehlt noch einen kleirer Buchstabendreher .....


----------



## ttbitg (20. Juli 2005)

@sunflower
drinken wollt ich das brunox ja eigentlich nciht.
ich hab da mehr an so eroddische sachen gedacht *zwinkerzwinker*


@rieni
ach, stimmt.
quelle malheur.
ich meinte natürlich im schritt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juli 2005)

@Blackvel und deine 50km Tour zum Moritzberg: frag doch einfach Rieni, ob er mit dir die Tour fährt, dann weißt du auch mal, was 500Watt Leistung bedeuten. Natürlich nicht im Schritt, sondern auf dem Bike 

ansonsten:






 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## maggus12345 (20. Juli 2005)

@ttbitg:

nicht ein bisschen viel "nackt" in deinem post?   
naja - wenigstens bist ehrlich    also mädels - auf ihn ...


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2005)

> Ah! Du bist ja noch da, alles gelesen? Noch nicht verschreckt?
> Ja dann, worauf wartest Du denn eigentlich noch? Das Wochenende kommt schon bald! Könnte man sich ja auch mal vorher auf nen Drink zum kennenlernen treffen!



super idee!   
ich trinke übrigens gerne bier.


----------



## maggus12345 (20. Juli 2005)

Blackvel schrieb:
			
		

> Und um Rückfragen der Foren-Teilnehmer vorzubeugen:
> Ich kenne halt derzeit kein gutaussehendes Mädel, die drauf stehen, paar Trails im Wald zu nehmen
> 
> Garantiert lesen das die Jungs hier trotzdem.




stimmt - die lesen das bestimmt. aber mal ne frage: bist du sicher dass du das mit "dem nehem" nicht bissi anders gemeint hast? ein veränderter satzbau würde evtl die versteckte botschaft ans licht bringen können ...

war nur so ein gedanke    nimm net alles so ernst...

@ dubbel: ROFLMAO!!! ich krich mich nimmer!!! lol


----------



## sunflower (20. Juli 2005)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> @sunflower
> drinken wollt ich das brunox ja eigentlich nciht.
> ich hab da mehr an so eroddische sachen gedacht *zwinkerzwinker*


Auch ein Duft kann ein Bouquet haben! (oder?!  ) Trinken wollte ich das Zeug nämlich auch nicht. Naja, so oder so, damit läuft's dann wie geschmiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (20. Juli 2005)

@sunflower
> Auch ein Duft kann ein Bouquet haben! (oder?!  ) 

hmmmmmm
gute frage. 
keine ahnung.
ich hab da gleich an wein gedacht.

getrunken hab ich das gute brunox auch noch nciht.
aber auf dem salat könnt ich mir das schon gut vorstellen.
bisserl balsamico hinterher und schon ist er fertig der radler salat.


----------



## sunflower (20. Juli 2005)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> aber auf dem salat könnt ich mir das schon gut vorstellen.
> bisserl balsamico hinterher und schon ist er fertig der radler salat.


Na Mahlzeit! Schonmal überlegt, daß das Candlelight-Dinner bisher schlicht und ergreifend an der Wahl deines Salatöls gescheitert ist?!  Nehm was g'scheits! Dann klappt's auch mit der süßen Bikerin von nebenan...


----------



## ttbitg (20. Juli 2005)

@sunflower
okokok.überzeugt
vielleicht geht meine begeisterung für brunox tatsächlich etwas zu weit
;-)


----------



## Blackvel (20. Juli 2005)

@maggus12345 Nene...das mein ich so wie ich es geschrieben hab. Mädels die Trails im Walde fahren (um mal vom Fränkisch ins Hochdeutsch zu wechseln)

@reo-fahrer Hilfe, ich bin doch kein Profi. Der sieht mir mit seiner Mütze schon zu krass aus und fährt mir garantiert davon.
Da muß ich ja dann wieder alleine fahren!


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Juli 2005)

*Trails*

Trial is über Telefonzellen hoppeln


----------



## sunflower (20. Juli 2005)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> @sunflower
> okokok.überzeugt
> vielleicht geht meine begeisterung für brunox tatsächlich etwas zu weit
> ;-)


Es riecht aber auch wirklich lecker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissi138 (20. Juli 2005)

Ist das hier eine Partnervermittlungsbörse??

Warum schmeisen wir nicht mal Erlanger, Nürnberger und evtl auch Fürther zusammen und dreht eine Runde??

lg chrissi


----------



## ttbitg (20. Juli 2005)

chrissi138 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das hier eine Partnervermittlungsbörse??
> 
> Warum schmeisen wir nicht mal Erlanger, Nürnberger und evtl auch Fürther zusammen und dreht eine Runde??
> 
> lg chrissi



NAGGIG?

da bin ich dabei


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Juli 2005)

Ich will auch so eine haben, man kann auch mal gelegentlich zusammen biken


----------



## cubey (21. Juli 2005)

Was ist den bei euch Mittelfränkler los?? Na sag a mal!!


----------



## Wurscht (22. Juli 2005)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> @sunflower
> okokok.überzeugt
> vielleicht geht meine begeisterung für brunox tatsächlich etwas zu weit
> ;-)



@ttbitg:

Obst es glaubst oder net - ich hab im April an Wein kennagelernt, der erinnert werglich extrem stark an Brunox!
War mein erster Gedanke, als ich den probiert hab. Und es handelt sich noch dazu um einen Frankenwein!

Extremst brunoxig!!   


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## Netbiker (23. Juli 2005)

Interessanter Thread. 
Kontaktanzeigen übers IBC...


----------



## chrissi138 (25. Juli 2005)

Hey Leute,

schaut doch mal in "MTB Touren in Erlangen", da könnte man sich dann mal zu einer Tour treffen wer lust hat...
Waren schon einmal zusammen fahren (also wo ich dabei war) und es war sehr schön... dann kann mancher sich bestimmt auch öfter mal treffen   

lg chrissi


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Juli 2005)

This is thread-hijacking. Oda?


----------

